# fora, fosse, for



## montecristobal

Olá amigos:

Eu estou aprendendo português e tenho a siguente dúvida:

como poso dizer "si yo fuera presidente"? 


a) Se eu fora presidente
b) Se eu fosse presidente
c) se eu for presidente

Mesmo seria de muita ajuda           

Obrigado.


----------



## ceballos

A b) seria a forma correcta.
É possível que a opção a) esteja correcta em galego mas não em português


----------



## carapatex

A resposta é a "c" : Se eu for Presidente.
Espero ter te ajudado.


----------



## Naticruz

montecristobal said:


> Olá amigos:
> 
> Eu estou aprendendo português e tenho a siguente dúvida:
> 
> como poso dizer "si yo fuera presidente"?
> 
> 
> a) Se eu fora presidente
> b) Se eu fosse presidente
> c) se eu for presidente
> 
> Mesmo seria de muita ajuda
> 
> Obrigado.


 
Se eu for presidente: És candidato a presidente e se vieres a sê-lo, no futuro, farás isto ou aquilo... as promessas do costume

Se eu fosse presidente : Alguém é o presidente e se tu estivesses no seu lugar farias isto ou aquilo.

Se eu fora presidente : Se tivesses sido presidente, em tempos já passados, nessa época, não terias agido assim... também as críticas do costume

Como vês depende do contexto.
Espero ter ajudado. Um abraço da
Naticruz

Atenção que isto é o que se passa em Portugal.


----------



## ceballos

Agora é quando começam as minhas dúvidas.
Eu pensava que o imperfeito de conjuntivo se utilizava com condicionais quando a  condição é irrealizável ou hipotética (no caso).
Enquanto que o futuro de conjuntivo se usa numa eventualidade no futuro, portanto mais fácil de atingir.
Já não sei se estou a ajudar ou antes pelo contrário.


----------



## ceballos

Agora é que percebi.

Obrigada Naticruz


----------



## Naticruz

ceballos said:


> Agora é quando começam as minhas dúvidas.
> Eu pensava que o imperfeito de conjuntivo se utilizava com condicionais quando a condição é irrealizável ou hipotética (no caso).
> Enquanto que o futuro de conjuntivo se usa numa eventualidade no futuro, portanto mais fácil de atingir.
> Já não sei se estou a ajudar ou antes pelo contrário.


E estás certo, Ceballos. O que escrevi antes, confirma o que dizes.

Se eu fosse...faria = hipóteses longínquas.
Se eu for... farei = Tenho hipóteses, pois sou candidato a presidente.

Penso que qualquer destes tempos verbais pode ser o correcto, dependendo da situação que não está esclarecida, pelo amigo que colocou o post.
Saudações
Naticruz

*PERDÃO *Ceballos. Escapou-me aqui um pormenor. É que «se eu for» em português é traduzido para o espanhol por «Si yo soy» porque o futuro do conjuntivo não existe em espanhol. Assim sendo a opção única possível é mesmo a que indicaste, ou seja a «se eu fosse»
Saudações cordiais
Naticruz


----------



## Outsider

montecristobal said:


> como poso dizer "si yo fuera presidente"?
> 
> a) Se eu fora presidente
> b) Se eu fosse presidente
> c) se eu for presidente


La opción a) es posible, pero muy, muy anticuada/literaria en portugués. O entonces gallega.


----------



## ceballos

Só uma coisa, o futuro de conjuntivo sim existe em espanhol e todos devemos estudá-lo na escola, mas não se utiliza, aparece apenas nalguns provérbios (donde fueres, haz o que vieres - onde fores,faz o que vires fazer ) e também em textos legais.

E obrigada mais uma vez, Naticruz.


----------



## DeLaHostia

Naticruz said:


> *PERDÃO *Ceballos. Escapou-me aqui um pormenor. É que «se eu for» em português é traduzido para o espanhol por «Si yo soy» porque o futuro do conjuntivo não existe em espanhol. Assim sendo a opção única possível é mesmo a que indicaste, ou seja a «se eu fosse»
> Saudações cordiais
> Naticruz



Pequeno comentário de cara chato: no espanhol, o equivalente ao futuro do conjuntivo (futuro del subjuntivo) existe, mais ninguém nem usa nem sabe da sua mesma existencia. 
*Se eu for = Si yo fuere* (Simplificação atual usada por hispanoparlantes dos séculos XX e XXI: *Si yo soy*)

Saludos gente.


----------



## montecristobal

Muito obrigado a todos. A dúvida ficó clarificada. 

Resumindo, a traducção para o espanhol sería:


Se eu fosse presidente: Si yo fuera o fuese presidente.

Se eu for presidente: Si yo soy presidente.

Se eu fora presidente:Si yo fuese o fuera presidente, aunque ya no se utiliza este tiempo verbal en portugués.


----------



## Outsider

Certíssimo.


----------



## skizzo

I think "se eu fora" has been replaced by "se eu tivesse sido", at least in spoken portuguese.


----------



## DeLaHostia

montecristobal said:


> Muito obrigado a todos. A dúvida ficó clarificada.
> 
> Resumindo, a traducção para o espanhol sería:
> 
> 
> Se eu fosse presidente: Si yo fuera o fuese presidente.
> 
> Se eu for presidente: Si yo soy presidente
> 
> Se eu fora presidente: Si yo fuese o fuera presidente


. 

Fora: Pretérito mais-que-perfeito do indicativo (*nao existe no espanhol.*. É como uma versao no indicativo do nosso tempo Pretérito Pluscuampertecto (había, indicativo / hubiese, subjuntivo) ) Fala no passado sobre algo que aconteceu antes de outra coisa, como o passado do passado .
_Se eu fosse / se eu for_ falam sobre possibilidades no futuro, _se eu fora _fala sobre algo que poderia ter acontecido mas nao aconteceu 

Eu teria virado governador se eu fora presidente: Me hubiera vuelto gobernador si hubiese sido presidente (antes de poder ser governador).

Se eu fora presidente: Si hubiese sido presidente, si yo era el presidente antes de que algo en el pasado pasara. (Ninguém usa mais no falar coloquial)


Saludos.


----------



## will.espmx

montecristobal said:


> Olá amigos:
> 
> Eu estou aprendendo português e tenho a siguente  seguinte dúvida:
> 
> como poso posso dizer "si yo fuera presidente"?
> 
> 
> a) Se eu fora presidente [*fora/tinha sido* é pretérito mais-que-perfeito (el preterito pluscuamperfecto en español=>había sido)]
> b) Se eu fosse presidente [*fosse* é pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo (el preterito imperfecto en español)]
> c) se eu for presidente [*for* é futuro do subjuntivo (el presente en español) Ex.:Se eu tiver sono vou dormir.-->Si tengo sueño, voy a dormir. ]
> 
> Mesmo seria de muita ajuda
> 
> Obrigado.


----------



## Vicho20

montecristobal said:


> Muito obrigado a todos. A dúvida ficó clarificada.
> 
> Resumindo, a traducção para o espanhol sería:
> 
> 
> Se eu fosse presidente: Si yo fuera o fuese presidente.
> 
> Se eu for presidente: Si yo soy presidente.
> 
> Se eu fora presidente:Si yo fuese o fuera presidente, aunque ya no se utiliza este tiempo verbal en portugués.


Fosse e For  tambem podem ser pra verbo ir?
Se você for pro supermercado, pode me trazer algo?
Se você fosse mais ao ginásio, seria mais forte


----------



## patriota

@Vicho20 Sim, leia este artigo:


> Em quatro tempos de sua conjugação, os verbos “ser” e “ir” apresentam flexões iguais.
> 
> Ser e ir, iguais, pero no mucho... | Coluna Ao Pé da Letra | O POVO Online



Uma frase parecida com a sua já foi usada no fórum:


odizzy said:


> En Portugal no se dice “fazer academia”.
> La frase sería: “Se eu fosse ao ginásio, teria um melhor corpo”.




Nota para os interessados:


BrasilPortugalLocalacade*mi*aginásio


ginásiopavilhão


----------

